# Have You Noticed?



## Yozee (Jun 7, 2017)

Riders now are a little slower when exiting at the end of the ride to see how you are rating them.

I now keep multiple screens to switch back and forth untill they get the **** out of mahcar... Then, wait for it...It is my old fav 1 star..s


----------



## newbiewpb (Jul 5, 2016)

Yozee said:


> Riders now are a little slower when exiting at the end of the ride to see how you are rating them.
> 
> I now keep multiple screens to switch back and forth untill they get the &%[email protected]!* out of mahcar... Then, wait for it...It is my old fav 1 star..s


be careful
screwber norifies them immediately in the pax app
they will go back in and retaliate


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

newbiewpb said:


> be careful
> screwber norifies them immediately in the pax app
> they will go back in and retaliate


Wait 2 weeks rerate you'll be fine.


----------



## Yozee (Jun 7, 2017)

A T said:


> Wait 2 weeks rerate you'll be fine.


I see a change in my strategy. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Yozee said:


> I see a change in my strategy. Thanks for the heads up.


No problem.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

The problem y'all not noticing is that the pax is going to change the previous rides once they see their rating goes down...but that won't affect you directly since you went back and changed it except

If someone else does this, you may get dinged as their latest driver if that makes sense.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I doubt they actually change the passenger ratings for those who habitually change ratings. It is easy to send a canned response but actually do nothing.


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Yozee said:


> Riders now are a little slower when exiting at the end of the ride to see how you are rating them.
> 
> I now keep multiple screens to switch back and forth untill they get the &%[email protected]!* out of mahcar... Then, wait for it...It is my old fav 1 star..s


I am confused. I have 2800 + trips over the past 6 months. I maintain a 4.98- 5.00. Only twice have I found it necessary to rate a client less than 5 stars. I only work nights.... The Cocktail crowd. Why is there a battle going on between drivers and clients?


----------



## newbiewpb (Jul 5, 2016)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> I am confused. I have 2800 + trips over the past 6 months. I maintain a 4.98- 5.00. Only twice have I found it necessary to rate a client less than 5 stars. I only work nights.... The Cocktail crowd. Why is there a battle going on between drivers and clients?


your answer is "Colorado"
nicer people
you are very lucky!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I think its a good sign that pax's are getting concerned about their ratings.
That's good.
They should be.
Next is they just MAY figure out that there is a correlation between tip and rating, and that a one star on THEM is much more damaging than a one star on US. I will get twenty five stars today, your one star has no effect on my ratings.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> If someone else does this, you may get dinged as their latest driver if that makes sense.


Now THAT makes lots of sense...

Wonder how many times a pax...

Rerates and mistakenly hits...

The wrong driver...has to happen...

Rakos


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

newbiewpb said:


> your answer is "Colorado"
> nicer people
> you are very lucky!


Could be correct. But most of my riders are either newer to colorado or are visiting. Might be the altitude or the fresh air.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

UBERPROcolorado said:


> Could be correct. But most of my riders are either newer to colorado or are visiting. Might be the altitude or the fresh air.


OR...

The greenery...8)


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Rakos said:


> OR...
> 
> The greenery...8)


Lol....that could be true.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Rakos said:


> Now THAT makes lots of sense...
> 
> Wonder how many times a pax...
> 
> ...


Or 2 weeks later when you change their rating, if they just took another uber theyll assume he was the one that down rated them and retaliate against him.

Ever get a 1 star and was like "WTF?! I didnt have any issues with my pax tonight!" Now you may have an answer to that question.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Rakos said:


> Now THAT makes lots of sense...
> 
> Wonder how many times a pax...
> 
> ...


There is a randomness to life ....
that is poetic .......
and as understandable as the mumblings ....
of some knuckle dragging Uber driver.


----------

